# Simrad Nss7 Evo 2 ( For Sale) reduced price !!!



## ChristianGermeroth (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

You should keep that Simrad and ditch the Garmin.


----------



## fishtalk (9 mo ago)

ChristianGermeroth said:


> View attachment 165077
> View attachment 165078


About 15 months late on this, but any chance you're still looking to sell the Evo2? I'd be interested. Thanks!


----------



## ChristianGermeroth (Dec 14, 2020)

fishtalk said:


> About 15 months late on this, but any chance you're still looking to sell the Evo2? I'd be interested. Thanks!


Sorry it sold awhile back!


----------

